# A shocking truth about Ukraine: Europeans have never seen anything like that before (A Documentary



## Stratford57 (Feb 2, 2016)

French TV Channel Canal+ released the 56 minutes new documentary "Les Masques de la Revolution" (The Masks of Revolution) about 2014 Maidan events in Ukraine despite Kiev's request to take it off the air.

The film was broadcast on Monday at 10.30 p.m. local time (21:30 GMT).

The synopsis to "The Masks of Revolution" directed by Paul Moreira as posted on the Canal+ website reads that the movie presents a special investigation into the events that unfolded in Ukraine in 2014. In particular, it portrays the actions by far-right radical groups backed by the United States and the violence in the Ukrainian southern city of Odessa in May, 2014 incited by nationalists.

"Paul Moreira reveals the real faces of the Ukrainian revolution," the press review by the Telecable Sat broadcaster reads.

On Sunday, the Ukrainian Embassy in France in Paris asked Channel Canal+ not to broadcast the film as it gives the viewer "a false picture on the situation in Ukraine," in a message posted on the diplomatic mission's page on Facebook, which was later deleted.  Paul Moreira is known due to his journalist investigations in Iraq and Afghanistan.
French TV Channel Releases Maidan Documentary Despite Kiev's Protest

There is a saying: to shoot your own foot. That was basically what Ukrainian Embassy did: they raised a lot of noise even before the documentary got on air and due to it made a good advertisement and provided a huge success for the documentary.  It had a bombshell effect in France, spectators were shocked, nobody expected to see anything like that. Before it was aired the author was receiving threats through social media on the Internet.

About the documentary:

“Revolution in Ukraine became a monster which pretty soon will turn against its creators”. The author takes the masks off all the participants of Maidan revolution:

-   those who directed the current Ukrainian rulers;
-   those, who supported it with weapons: “Right Sector” and “Azov Batallion”.

The documentary also shows the Odessa tragedy and burned civilians’ bodies. For the first time on French TV one could hear real definitions: *Nationalists* instead of “fighters for European choice” and *militias* instead of “armed units”.

An activist of EuroMaidan in Odessa is talking:  “From my point of view those bastards, who wanted  to pull us into the Russian World, they deserve such kind of death [to be burned alive!]. I don’t regret it even for a second. Too bad, many of them managed to run away and were not burnt in the House of Trade Unions in Odessa”.

Special block of the documentary is about American politicians, which made the coup in Ukraine possible: Joe Biden, John McCain, Victoria Nuland.

---

Ukraine’s authorities have urged a French broadcaster to take a documentary titled “Masks of Revolution” off the air. They claim the movie misrepresents Maidan events, and have a list of their own suggestions for what needs to be shown.

Ukrainian embassy gave a list of suggestions about what the French broadcaster should show about 2014 Maidan events,_“hoping that one day these movies will be presented on Canal +”_

The filmmaker, Paul Moreira,has responded to the accusations, saying his film was_“contrary to the commonly accepted narrative”_but the reaction still shocked him.

_“I knew I was going to meet a strong opposition, would be accused of playing into the hands of Putin, of using elements of propaganda. I didn’t expect to meet such denial, bordering on hysteria… I was called a ‘terrorist’ in the pay of the Russian secret services. [They are] urging that the film be banned._
‘Wrong' Maidan: Ukraine demands that France’s Canal+ TV take hard-hitting documentary off air

Next Monday the French channel is planning to repeat the documentary once again.

  (an announcement for the documentary)

  (French language with possibility of adding English subtitles)

How come western democracies haven’t raised their voice in protest?

Most likely because these Ukrainian nationalist militias actually played a significant role in a much larger scale war. The Ukrainian revolution was strongly supported by the US diplomacy.

In the new cold war that opposes Russia to the USA, Ukraine is a decisive pawn. A tactical pawn to contain Putin’s ambitions.
Ukraine, masks of the revolution


----------



## turzovka (Feb 2, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> French TV Channel Canal+ released the 56 minutes new documentary "Les Masques de la Revolution" (The Masks of Revolution) about 2014 Maidan events in Ukraine despite Kiev's request to take it off the air.
> 
> The film was broadcast on Monday at 10.30 p.m. local time (21:30 GMT).
> 
> ...


For as long as that article was it could have provided a better summary or basic perspective of this conflict.

I assume one position is that those initially rebelling against a “Russian installed” Ukraine government went too far in their opposition and uprooting of the regime.  Consequently, it backfired badly?

If that is one main point then could the article have not at least suggested what they should have done instead, if anything?

Secondly,  the article does not even touch on the Russian’s involvement, i.e. legal or illegal, just or unjust, how done, and suggestions of what to do about or what should have been done about it at that time?

It has always been difficult for us in the West to gauge this conflict and maybe that documentary will help but this article does not on its own.  (imo)


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 3, 2016)

in the video above there are english subtitles


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 3, 2016)

Igrok_ said:


> in the video above there are english subtitles


for only 4 minutes...


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 3, 2016)

turzovka said:


> For as long as that article was it could have provided a better summary or basic perspective of this conflict.
> 
> I assume one position is that those initially rebelling against a “Russian installed” Ukraine government went too far in their opposition and uprooting of the regime.  Consequently, it backfired badly?
> 
> ...



1. As a resident of Ukraine I am telling you: there is no Russian involvement (which is too bad, we were counting on it), so there is not much to show you about it, dear Western reader.

2. My article was basically about the documentary (the video is in the French language, not too many people may understand it).  What happened was: Paul Moreira was tired of Western propaganda about Ukraine and decided to go there himself and to have his own journalist investigation. What he has seen there was so different to what Western Media has been reporting, that's how the documentary appeared and that's why official Ukrainians were so much yelling about it. Watch the video, subscribe for the subtitles and it may reduce the amount of your questions.

3. A few days ago somebody has published *another article about the conflict in Ukraine* *and its real reasons* (sorry, it's very long too, but if you want to know the true answers it usually takes some time, doesn't it?). Here I'm posting the beginning of the article (see if you are interested):

"A senior U.S. diplomat told me recently that if Russia were to occupy all of Ukraine and even neighboring Belarus that there would be zero impact on U.S. national interests. The diplomat wasn’t advocating that, of course, but was noting the curious reality that Official Washington’s current war hysteria over Ukraine doesn’t connect to genuine security concerns.

Of course, Washington’s conventional wisdom is that America only wants “democracy” for the people of Ukraine and that Russian President Vladimir Putin provoked this confrontation as part of an imperialist design to reclaim Russian territory lost during the breakup of the Soviet Union in 1991. But that “group think” doesn’t withstand examination. [See Consortiumnews.com’s “Who’s Telling the Big Lie on Ukraine?”]

The Ukraine crisis was provoked not by Putin but by a combination of the European Union’s reckless move to expand its influence eastward and the machinations of U.S. neoconservatives who were angered by Putin’s collaboration with President Barack Obama to tamp down confrontations in Syria and Iran, two neocon targets for “regime change.”

Further supporting the “natural gas motive” is the fact that it was Vice President Joe Biden who demanded that President Yanukovych pull back his police on Feb. 21, a move that opened the way for the neo-Nazi militias and the U.S.-backed coup. Then, just three months later, Ukraine’s largest private gas firm, Burisma Holdings,appointed Biden’s son, Hunter Biden, to its board of directors.

While that might strike some of you as a serious conflict of interest, even vocal advocates for ethics in government lost their voices amid Washington’s near-universal applause for the ouster of Yanukovych and warm affection for the coup regime in Kiev. ......."

Behind Washington’s Demonization Of Putin: Graft For Hunter Biden, Shaft For Collaboration On Iran & Syria


----------



## turzovka (Feb 3, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > For as long as that article was it could have provided a better summary or basic perspective of this conflict.
> ...


I am in no position to argue your claims or the article or the documentary.  But I do believe communist Russia has been an evil force since its inception both to its own people and most nations they have subjugated.  I need more convincing this leopard has now changed its spots.  I am very suspicious of the cozy relationship between Putin and the Russian Orthodox Church.    Ukraine would be a more Christian and peaceful nation if Russia would have never dominated them for so long.  IMO

I also cannot dismiss this piece of history prior to the larger conflict in the Ukraine taking place.  

*Don’t forget about Russia’s invasion and occupation of Crimea*
By Ilya Somin August 28, 2014

A generally insightful post by Max Fisher of Vox, argues that Russia has effectively invaded Ukraine by inserting troops into areas of eastern Ukraine where pro-Russian separatists are battling Ukrainian government troops:

Russian military forces are crossing the border into Ukraine in what is clearly a hostile invasion and act of war. That includes Russian artillery, Russian tanks, Russian-trained irregular forces, and even uniformed Russian soldiers who have admitted on camera that they are Russian military ordered to invade by their commanders….

Fisher criticizes Western governments and public opinion for refusing to clearly recognize that an invasion has occurred, and suggests that this failure may be due to the gradual and initially stealthy nature of the Russian intervention.

But Fisher does not mention the fact that Russia _already _invaded Ukraine in a much more blatant and obvious way months ago when it occupied and annexed Crimea. Even Vladimir Putin admits that Russian troops were involved. The fact that the occupation was preceded by a fraudulent referendum and an invitation from a pro-Russian regional government installed by force and fraud does not make it any less an invasion and occupation of another state’s territory. And it’s an invasion that is utterly indefensible as a matter of both international law and political morality.…

Don’t forget about Russia’s invasion and occupation of Crimea


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 3, 2016)

Annexation of Crimea? I wonder why didn’t the West protest same way in 1991 about annexation of 14 republics from the USSR? The territory annexed and the population on it was a lot bigger than Crimea!!!! It only shows double standards of Western foreign policy/propaganda, my dear Western friend Turzovka…

*Vladimir Putin: *And what I mean is people of Crimea– 2.5 million of them. These are the people that were frightened by the coup; let’s be frank, they were worried by the coup d’état in Ukraine. And after the coup in Kiev – and it was nothing but a coup d’état, no matter how the extreme nationalist forces, the forces that were coming to power at that moment and largely stayed there, tried to sugar it up – they just began to openly threaten people. To threaten Russians and Russian-speaking people living in Ukraine and in Crimea in particular, because it was more densely populated by Russians and Russian-speaking than other parts of Ukraine.

What was our reaction? We did not make war, nor did we occupy anyone; there was no shooting, no one got killed during the events in Crimea. Not a single person! We used the Armed Forces only to stop more than 20,000 Ukrainian service members stationed there from interfering with the free expression of will by the residents of Crimea. People came to the referendum and cast their vote. They chose to be part of Russia.

Here is a question: what is democracy? Democracy is the will of the people. People voted for the life they wanted. It is not the territory and borders that I am concerned about but the fates of people.
Interview to German newspaper Bild. Part 1

*VLADIMIR PUTIN:*. We have thousands of contacts and thousands of connections with people who live in Ukraine. And*we know who had meetings, and worked with people who overthrew Viktor Yanukovych, as well as when and where they did it; we know the ways the assistance was provided, we know how much they paid them, we know which territories and countries hosted trainings and how it was done, we know who the instructors were. We know everything.* Well, actually, our US partners are not keeping it a secret. They openly admit to providing assistance, training people, and spending a specific amount of money on it. They are naming large sums of money: up to $5 billion; we are talking about billions of dollars here. This is why it is no longer a secret; no one is trying to argue about that.

*The coup d'état in Ukraine has led to a civil war*, because, yes, let's say, many Ukrainians no longer trusted President Yanukovych. However,*they should have legitimately come to the polls and voted for another head of state instead of staging a coup d'état. And after the coup d'état took place, some supported it, some were satisfied with it, while others were not. And those who did not like it were treated from the position of force. And that led to a civil war.*
Sott Exclusive: Full unedited text of Vladimir Putin's interview with Charlie Rose: What CBS left out -- Sott.net


Russian involvement in Ukraine? How about this:
Caught in the act: German state channel accused of faking Russian soldiers in Ukraine


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 4, 2016)

Paul Moreira, the author of the documentary:

"When I started this investigation on Ukraine, I was astonished to discover the degree to which the massacre in Odessa [May 2, 2014] had faded from memory. *Forty five people were killed in a huge fire in the heart of a major European city in the middle of the 21stcentury.* Everything was filmed by dozens of cameras and cell phones. Yet around me, no one remembered.

Forty five Ukrainians of Russian origin died in a fire inside a building [the Trades Union House in the city center of Odessa] caused by the Molotov cocktails of Ukrainian nationalist militias. After a quick investigation, I discovered that the event had not been censored. It had been addressed, discussed, but never investigated. As though too embarrassing to discuss.

*Why no investigation?* Probably because the victims were of Russian origin. These victims were reported as “persons” but without knowing who they were, who killed them and why they were dead. “Persons” who were nobodies.

What happened on that May 2, 2014, in Odessa? I discovered the answer after viewing hours of video shootings, interviewing dozens of witnesses, finding victims and aggressors and comparing the stories until I pieced together facts that make sense of this fury. Important fact: I interviewed and have broadcast only direct witnesses of events–the people I saw on videos– in order to filter to some extent the exaggerations and lies that arise in such a circumstance, on the side of the attackers as well as victims.

During my investigation into this massacre of little exposure, *I saw the importance of Ukrainian nationalist militias*. They were at the forefront of street fighting on Maidan Square (January-February 2014], and later formed battalions to fight Russian troops in the east of the country. But these battalions were merged into the army. They did not exercise the same discipline. They were able to serve as auxiliaries to the government; or become a parallel police. And, yes, in their ranks, the signs of neo-Nazi ideology were obvious.

*My investigation went against the commonly accepted narrative*. I knew I was going to meet strong opposition, that we would be accused of playing into the hands of Putin, to voice elements of Russian propaganda. I did not expect to meet with such huge denial, bordering on hysteria at times. On a Ukrainian website, I am called a “terrorist” in the pay of the Russian secret service. The site calls for a ban on the film. Even the Ukrainian ambassador to France pressured_Canal Plus_[not to screen the film]. That is what surprises me the most."
French filmmaker Paul Moreira responds to critics of his documentary film on the Odessa Massacre of May 2, 2014 - New Cold War: Ukraine and Beyond
---
Well, so far I could only find a 15 minutes part of the movie with English subtitles (about Ukrainian nationalists, a little bit about Odessa tragedy and why Eastern Ukraine wants to be with Russia):


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you, Maggdy. I can see the movie is now unavailable in the site I've posted the other day (it was available the day I posted it), I found another site in French:

So far I could only find a 15 minutes part of the movie with English subtitles (about Ukrainian nationalists, a little bit about Odessa tragedy and why Eastern Ukraine wants to be with Russia) which is presented in my post #8.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 4, 2016)

Victoria Nuland----you mean Hillary's appointee ?


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm nor sure if Hillary was involved in Ukrainian coup or not (no evidence yet). USA Ambassador in Ukraine, Nuland, McCain, Biden are involved for sure and with Z evidence.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> View attachment 62336




I have found a 10 minutes video: how Kiev supporters were actually burning pro-Russian protesters alive in Odessa (May 2, 2014): throwing Molotov's cocktails into the windows, shooting the ones, who were trying to jump out of the windows, etc.. The most scary pictures appear after minute 3 of the video.

There is an image of that pregnant woman, mentioned in the documentary above. BTW, no pro-Kiev "activists" were punished for that awful crime, on the contrary: the protesters, who survived, were blamed by official Kiev for "burning themselves".



That is  what they call "Ukrainian democracy", which  Western taxpayers are encouraged to support.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 6, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Thank you, Maggdy. I can see the movie is now unavailable in the site I've posted the other day (it was available the day I posted it), I found another site in French:
> 
> So far I could only find a 15 minutes part of the movie with English subtitles (about Ukrainian nationalists, a little bit about Odessa tragedy and why Eastern Ukraine wants to be with Russia) which is presented in my post #8.



Thanks. I talked with the Hungarians, who are citizens of Ukraine and they worked in Hungary, March 2015. The Ukrainian-Hungarian young women cried, because how to go home, if there already it is wait the summons of military to her husband. She tell stories to me, that they speak Hungarian and Ukrainian languages, but they do not understand Russian. Who understands the Russian and moved to the other side, because there is work and school, to those the government has given them a rifle to shoot own brother.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 6, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> View attachment 62525



Maggdy, I sympathize with your friend as well as with the rest of the people, trapped  in Ukraine (we call it *uk-Ruin* now). Kiev junta ruined everything they could in just 2 years, did not create anything positive and turned the country into another Somalia. Nobody feels comfortable there any more except for nationalists and crooks....

And in spite of the fact that  half or Ukraine (at least!) speaks Russian and it's their first language, the first thing Kiev junta has done after the coup in 2014 was: they changed the law about languages and made Ukrainian the only official language.  Actually, Ukrainian is not much of a language, sounds more like a dialect and historically appeared as a combination of Russian and Polish languages.

- * Historically Easter part of Ukraine has been a part of Russia for more that ten (!) centuries *(when nobody has  even  heard about USA yet!).  Russia was called “Kiev Russia” and Kiev was called ”the mother of Russian  cities”. In 988 Prince Vladimir has started baptizing the people of Russia in the river Dnepr, city of Kiev. This mass baptism became the iconic inaugural event in the Christianization of the state of Kievan Rus'.
Christianization of Kievan Rus' - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia’

-  In 1922 after the October revolution Lenin “gave“ a part of Russia (which is now Eastern Ukraine) to Ukrainian republic  withing the same country of the USSR though ( to raise the percentage of proletariat in Ukrainian republic), however it was _within_ the same country of the USSR. Later in 1954 Khrushchev “gave” Crimean peninsula to Ukrainian republic.
1954 transfer of Crimea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(The history of Western Ukraine is  different).

-  In 1992 three crooks (Yeltsyn,  Kravchuk, Shushkevitch) with Washington’s blessing have separated Ukraine and Belarus’ from Russia and declared them separate countries. So, they have been called separate countries for 24 years (can 24 years be compared to centuries?). The people living in Eastern Ukraine (including myself)  felt like their  Motherland has been stolen from them and found themselves living in a foreign and not  friendly  country of Ukraine. However Western Ukrainians were happy. (And since then what makes Western Ukrainians happy is bad for Eastern Ukrainians and vise verse).

*-  Putin*:  Ukraine is the closest country to us. We have always said that Ukraine is our sister country and it is true.*It is not just a Slavic people, it is the closest people to Russia: we have similar languages, culture, common history, religion, etc.*

Here is what I believe is completely unacceptable for us. Addressing issues, including controversial ones, as well as domestic issues of the former Soviet Republics*through the so-called 'colour revolutions', through coups and unconstitutional means of toppling the current governments. That is absolutely unacceptable.* Our partners in the United States are not trying to hide the fact that they supported those opposed to President Yanukovych.*Some claimed to have spent several billion dollars.*

I see the collapse of the Soviet Union as a great tragedy of the 20th century. Do you know why? First of all,*because 25 million of Russian people suddenly turned out to be outside the borders of the Russian Federation*. They used to live in one state; the Soviet Union has traditionally been called Russia, the Soviet Russia, and it was the 'greater Russia'.*Then the Soviet Union suddenly fell apart, in fact, overnight*, and it turned out that in the former Soviet Union republics there were 25 million Russians. They used to live in one country and suddenly found themselves abroad. Can you imagine how many problems came out?

First, there were everyday issues,*the separation of families, the economic and social problems*. The list is endless. Do you think it is normal that 25 million people, Russian people, suddenly found themselves abroad?*The Russians have turned out to be the largest divided nation in the world nowadays*. Is that not a problem? It is not a problem for you as it is for me.
Sott Exclusive: Full unedited text of Vladimir Putin's interview with Charlie Rose: What CBS left out -- Sott.net


----------



## ESay (Feb 6, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> *Historically Easter part of Ukraine has been a part of Russia for more that ten (!) centuries *(when nobody has even heard about USA yet!).



As usual, our Russian friends think that their parallel reality has something to do with our sinful world. In our reality the Eastern and Southern parts of contemporary Ukraine (so-called Novorossiya) became parts of the Russian Empire in the second half of 18th century.

For those who may be interested in the theme here is a link
Novorossiya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 6, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 62525
> ...



Sorry


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 6, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...




Maggdy, I was talking about Eastern part of Ukraine and mentioned that the history of Western Ukraine was different. Yes, modern country of Ukraine consists of several different pieces: pieces of historical Russia, Poland, Hungary etc., artificially combined with each other like a crazy quilt.

Eastern and Western parts of Ukraine are completely different: they have different history, roots, religion, mentality and expectations for their future (Western Ukraine wants to be with Europe and Eastern Ukraine wants to be with Russia). So, from my point of view ideally Ukraine should be split among the countries mentioned above and everybody should be happy.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 6, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Yes, I understand.

Ukraine wants to join the EU. It will be good for you, because according to EU laws : you free use of the native language.


----------



## Sonc (Feb 6, 2016)

Interesting fact.
One of the Ukrainian officials who was interviewed in the film, has resigned. A few days ago.
The reason - the corruption that does not allow work.


----------



## Sonc (Feb 6, 2016)

turzovka said:


> *Don’t forget about Russia’s invasion and occupation of Crimea*


The usual propaganda.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 6, 2016)

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > *Historically Easter part of Ukraine has been a part of Russia for more that ten (!) centuries *(when nobody has even heard about USA yet!).
> ...



ESay, nice to hear it’s the only thing you disagree with. Seems like there occurred a shift in your pro-Ukrainian brain after living in a country, totally controlled from Washington, for the last two years. You are not alone though. More and more people in uk-Ruin start realizing:  promised “beautiful European future”  was only the cheese in a mousetrap.  Wasn’t Poroshenko’s presidential promise  “To live in a different way”? Well, nobody can even accuse him in lying: he has never mentioned that “different way” will be incomparably  worse than life with  overthrown president  Yanukovich.

Looks like new Ukrainian reality keeps helping the people (both inside and outside the country) to realize that  Ukrainian “democracy” has got a pretty darn ugly face….



Maggdy said:


> Ukraine wants to join the EU. It will be good for you, because according to EU laws : you free use of the native language.



Don’t you think it would make  a lot more sense for historical Russian lands to go back to *Russia *to have an opportunity to speak *Russian* (just like Crimea has done in 2014) and for historical *Hungarian* lands to go back to *Hungary* (just like your friend has done)?


----------



## ESay (Feb 7, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> ESay, nice to hear it’s the only thing you disagree with. Seems like there occurred a shift in your pro-Ukrainian brain after living in a country, totally controlled from Washington, for the last two years. You are not alone though. More and more people in uk-Ruin start realizing: promised “beautiful European future” was only the cheese in a mousetrap. Wasn’t Poroshenko’s presidential promise “To live in a different way”? Well, nobody can even accuse him in lying: he has never mentioned that “different way” will be incomparably worse than life with overthrown president Yanukovich.
> 
> Looks like new Ukrainian reality keeps helping the people (both inside and outside the country) to realize that Ukrainian “democracy” has got a pretty darn ugly face….



Frankly, I don’t read your posts thoroughly. I can assume you know the reason. But you decided to bold this part so it caught my eye.

It would be better if more and more people begin to realize that “beautiful European future” depends on them in first turn.


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sonc said:


> Interesting fact.
> One of the Ukrainian officials who was interviewed in the film, has resigned. A few days ago.
> The reason - the corruption that does not allow work.



I’d like you to pay your attention: a member of Ukrainian government in the video above talks to the press and his colleagues only *in Russian*. As well as a lot of foreigners [Lithuanians, Georgians, etc] and some locals in the Ukrainian government do. However they have made the rest of the 40 million residents of Ukraine talk, write and be educated only in Ukrainian. BTW, whose interests you think those foreigners, who occupy key posts in Ukrainian government,  represent: *the interests of Ukrainian people or the interests of the countries they are from?  *And also I wonder: why don't all those foreigners care about learning the "wonderful and great" Ukrainian language but prefer to use the  Russian language, the language of "country the aggressor" as they want Ukrainian population to believe???

Maria Zakharova, the Director of the Information and Press Department of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation: “I feel sorry for the Russian language which is banned at schools and universities but i*s used by ministers and governors to hurl insults*,” she wrote on her Facebook account commenting on the recent quarrel between Ukrainian Interior Minister Arsen Avakov and Odessa region governor Mikhail Saakashvili. “It is appalling, since if such things happen during officialmeetings, what can be expected from society? It is extremely polarized. The next stage will be its further radicalization.”

“How is the multi-ethnic Ukraine going to live in such conditions, if even a committed fan of the current Kiev authorities, they [these authorities] are shouting: “Get out of my country!” Let alone Russian-speakers in Donbass. What will be the fate for them, who cannot boast loyally, within Ukraine ruled by such people?,” she said.

Be remided, conflict between Avakov and Saakashvili took place on Monday at a meeting of the national reform council that was attended by President Petro Poroshenko. After a verbal exchange, Avakov threw a glass with water at Saakashvili. The two reportedly used foul language. Later, Poroshenko took sides with the Odessa region governor and asked the interior minister to “refrain from xenophobia.”

Russian Foreign Ministry comments on Ukraine’s Saakashvili-Avakov row (VIDEO)

And the actual video is:
Ukrainian minister and Odessa governor trade insults – video


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 7, 2016)

Sonc said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > *Don’t forget about Russia’s invasion and occupation of Crimea*
> ...



And the usual happy ending


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 7, 2016)

ESay said:


> It would be better if more and more people begin to realize that “beautiful European future” depends on them in first turn.



I just wonder, *what do you think depends on you personally*? Since Ukraine proclaimed itself “independent” nothing really depends on the ordinary people there, that’s unfortunately true.

Edward Hodos, a Jewish writer from Kharkov [Eastern Ukraine] predicted the coup of 2014 in one of his books which was published in 2003 (if I’m not mistaken. Unfortunately, I don’t remember the exact name of that book now, it may be easy to Google). And not because he was a clairvoyant, not at all. As a Jew he was invited to a meeting with other foreign  Jews and Ukrainians from the USA, which took place in Kharkov even before the USSR had collapsed. And those foreigners (!) were describing the  future coup and discussing how to pull it off.  The fate of Ukraine was already sealed right there. And current total control from Washington only proves it.

Don’t flatter yourself, ESay, Washington does not care about your comfortable life in Ukraine or about  your “beautiful European future”. It has much better thoughts on how to use Ukraine:
-  For keeping it as  a decisive pawn. A tactical pawn to contain Putin’s ambitions.
Ukraine, masks of the revolution
-  To take an advantage of the natural resources of Ukraine.
Behind Washington’s Demonization Of Putin: Graft For Hunter Biden, Shaft For Collaboration On Iran & Syria

And when the time comes, Washington will flash “democratic” Ukraine and all its people into the toilet without any hesitation. Unless the USA elects a smart, decent and independent person for a President before that happens. It’s one or the other, regardless if you like it or not.


----------



## Sonc (Feb 7, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Do you think joining Crimea to Russia - a happy ending?


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 9, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> View attachment 62336



Now this documentary is available with English, Russian, German and all kids of languages subtitles.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

^  (English subtitles)

The are lots of fresh articles on the Internet now questioning Ukrainian "democracy"  and legacy. So many, that it's impossible to post all of them. So, I'm posting very few:

1.  To be fair, the masterpiece did not reveal anything new. So far there were a lot of separate investigations by international organizations, NGOs, concerned individuals etc on different aspects of the “_Revolution of Dignity_“: who actually killed the“_heavenly hundred_“, what happenedin Odessa in May 2014, what is going onin the zone of “anti-terrorist operation”in the South-East of Ukraine, where are the “Russian troops” andwhere are the Western mercenaries there… But most of them were successfully ignored by the mainstream Western media, stick to their comfortable myths about Euromaidan.
*The principal danger of Paul Moreira heartbreaking 50-minutes long documentary is that it exposed all critically important lies and silenced facts about “Revolution of Dignity” and its agents in a concentrated form at the established French TV channel*.
Euromaidan unmasked: Europe shocked by the bitter truth on Ukraine

2. This great "democratic" nation, which Ukraine is supposed to be now, asked to a TV channel from another "democratic" country to ban a reportage allegedly because it contains Russian and anti-US propaganda. *For Ukraine if you do not fully agree with what they do, or with what the US do, then you are just an horrible pro-Kremlin propagandist.* There are no shades. You are with them or against them. There is no place for a rational discussion, neither for democratic debate.

If anyone had a doubt about what Ukraine really is in terms of democracy, after this kind of claim, there is no doubt left anymore. After killing or threatening its own journalists to avoid the truth to spread out, now Ukraine wants to shut up journalists from other countries who try to do honestly their job.
Are democracy and freedom to inform soluble in mass hysteria?

3. Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.

A new French documentary depicts a long-denied truth – that *Ukraine is in the grip of extreme right-wing nationalists *who seek to impose what the British scholar Richard Sakwa has called a monist view of nationhood, one which does not accept minorities or heterogeneity. Rainbow politics is not what the Maidan uprising was all about.
A Look at Ukraine’s Dark Side | Consortiumnews

5. European Parliament Member Jean-Luc Schaffhauser said that Ukraine cannot be called a democratic and legal state until it holds those responsible for the atrocities in Odessa, and for the terrorist attacks on the electricity supply lines between Ukraine and Crimea accountable.

*“I hope that after seeing the report, the French government, including [Prime Minister Laurent] Fabius, will put an end to the policy of imposing unilateral sanctions against Russia, as well as postpone the visa-free regime with Ukraine, since the film demonstrates [to] us how Ukraine is neither a legal nor a democratic state as shown by the local elections in Krivoy Rog and Mariupol,” Schaffhauser said.*

*Ukraine cannot be called a democratic and legal state*until it holds those responsible for the atrocities in Odessa, and for the terrorist attacks on the electricity supply lines between Ukraine and Crimea accountable, Schaffhauser stressed.

*“I am happy that Canal+ was brave enough…I am happy that after the February 2014 coup, people began to see the true nature of the illegal formations supporting the regime in Kiev, and the nature of the coup orchestrated by the United States,” Schaffhauser said.*
New French Film on Ukraine May Change Anti-Russia Stance (full video in French) | Veterans Today

and so on and on...


----------



## montelatici (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't get it.  Crimea was part of Russia (Empire or Soviet Republic) from 1783 to 1954.  In an administrative shuffle, it was placed under the Ukrainian Soviet Republic when Ukraine was basically a state in the Soviet Union in 1954.  Did the people of Crimea suddenly change and become Ukrainian in 1954 or were they generally the same people that they were before Crimea was passed to Ukraine.  If the people are generally the same people, why all the ruckus about the people of Crimea wanting to be part of Russia?


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 9, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I don't get it.  Crimea was part of Russia (Empire or Soviet Republic) from 1783 to 1954.  In an administrative shuffle, it was placed under the Ukrainian Soviet Republic when Ukraine was basically a state in the Soviet Union in 1954.  Did the people of Crimea suddenly change and become Ukrainian in 1954 or were they generally the same people that they were before Crimea was passed to Ukraine.  If the people are generally the same people, why all the ruckus about the people of Crimea wanting to be part of Russia?


I explained it in my post #15 of this thread.
Crimea as well as Eastern Ukraine was always a part of Russia with population of ethnic Russians. Khrushchev "gave" Crimea to Ukrainian Soviet republic (within the same country of the USSR though). After USSR has collapsed the life of ethnic Russians in Ukraine became more and more miserable. That's why Crimea was so happy to use their chance and go home to Russia. And that's what Eastern Ukraine would love to do too *if they were allowed to have a referendum*.


----------



## ESay (Feb 12, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > It would be better if more and more people begin to realize that “beautiful European future” depends on them in first turn.
> ...




Some time ago I tried to explain you my point of view about all this stuff. This adventure was fruitless and not very pleasant. I have a great doubt that this case will have some other final.

Moreover, in your post 30 you mentioned your “explanation”. If I remember correctly, I gave a link above which says that your “explanation” is bullshit. Nevertheless, you keep repeating this gibberish about ‘always’. Frankly, I don’t know what can be discussed with such a person and what may be a reason to do that.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 13, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > Ukraine wants to join the EU. It will be good for you, because according to EU laws : you free use of the native language.
> ...



Please the your little patience. I have a very poor knowledge of English. I did not learn a foreign language, only the Russian, when I was kid in the school, but this is I forgot. I will answer your questions in future.

"Most East and Central European countries of the European Union joined the Schengen Zone in December 2007. Border checks, passport controls, border guards, watchtowers, barbed wire all became things of the past, mere memories, as can be witnessed in this short drive into history in January 2008, between Sopron, Hungary, and Klingenbach, Austria. 

Welcom to the new Europe!"


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 17, 2016)

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Well, ESay, you have written quite a few words, but did not answer my question: what does exactly depend on you in Ukraine? We both know the answer: nothing. Maidan revolution gave all the control of their country to Washington and now Ukrainian president and  government can't even fart without Washington's permission.

Vitaliy Kasko the General Prosecutor's Assistant has given another confirmation to that very unpleasant fact  a couple of days ago. Watch Minute 5.30 of his press conference. He says: "Before making a final decision about my resigning I have *consulted with our foreign partners* and we have agreed that it’s the only right decision".

Nothing happens in "democratic" and "independent" Ukraine without  consulting with "our foreign partners" any more... What a shame.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 19, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Washington??? You think the NATO is?


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 22, 2016)

Maggdy, I’m not sure I understood your question, but I’ve noticed your map says: Ukraine is a strong potential  candidate for NATO membership. I *strongly *disagree with that.

1.  Do the people of Ukraine want to join NATO? President/government keep telling “yes”, but have they asked their people? Did they have any referendum to find out their answer? The answer is: NO!  On the contrary, people have had a lot of protests against EU and NATO and for Russia. However after a lot of protesters have been burned alive in Odessa (“Masks of revolution” documentary tells about that too), after  protesters and honest journalists have been killed or thrown in prison, the pro-Russian protests slowed down:

“three opposition figures, a well-known writer and two politicians, were killed in the span of two days? Oles Busina' assassination was the third in a row of political killings in the last four days: Sergey Sukhobok (April 13); Oleg Kalashnikov (April 15); and Oles Buzina (April 16).
Why are the Western media silent about these political assassinations? And all of this happened after 9 "mysterious suicides" in Ukraine in the last 2 months.”
History of Ukraine Told by Assassinated Ukrainian Writer Oles Buzina








Translation: It's time to have my name back: I'm not Ukraine, I'm Russia!

2.  I’m not sure NATO wants Ukraine either. New rulers of Ukraine, supported by West, have made the country pretty crazy: they keep breeding NAZIs, increasing corruption, killing economy, lowing people life standards, violating human rights and so on and on. The only ones who feel comfortable in Ukraine now are Nazis and criminals. And on the top of everything they are trying to involve their Western “partners” into their dirty games (by demanding more and more money from them and demanding more and more confrontation with Russia). Slowly but surely West starts realizing it and the “Masks of Revolution” documentary  will help it  too.

Meanwhile NATO doesn’t need more crazy members: it already* has a crazy member* Turkey, which now is trying to pull NATO into the war with Russia.  Item 5 of NATO treaty obligates all NATO  to defend its member in case it is attacked by somebody.  The experts are discussing now:  if Turkey invades Syrian Northern territories and is bombed *there* by Russia, will it obligate NATO  to stat the war or not. And Turkey keeps supporting ISIS, trading with ISIS, shelling Syrian Northern territory and pulling out all kinds of provocations, making their partners pretty  nervous.

'We have proof' Turkey backs ISIS & other terrorists – Kurdish commander
Captured ISIS fighter says 'trained in Turkey, ISIS thinks it’s safer here than Syria'
Russia presents proof of Turkey’s role in ISIS oil trade
Russia to initiate UN Security Council meeting over Turkey’s plans to send troops to northern Syria
Dozens of Turkish military vehicles cross Syria border, dig trenches – report
Turkey has right to conduct ops in Syria, elsewhere to protect itself from terrorists – Erdogan


----------



## waltky (Feb 22, 2016)

Children Biggest Victims of 2-Year Ukraine war...

*UN: Children Biggest Victims of 2-Year Conflict in E. Ukraine*
_ February 21, 2016 — The U.N. children’s fund calls the daily suffering endured by more than 500,000 Ukrainian children victimized by two years of conflict intolerable.  UNICEF finds children living in areas controlled by Russian-supported rebels in eastern Ukraine are being deprived of their most basic rights and needs. _


> The U.N. children’s fund considers the many children affected by the conflict in eastern Ukraine as much more than just “collateral damage.” It says the deprivation and trauma experienced by those who are most affected - some 580,000 children living near the front line - will have life-long damaging consequences.  UNICEF representative in Ukraine Giovanna Barberis said these children were being deprived of their basic rights, including education, housing and the right to play. Speaking by telephone from the capital Kyiv, she said about 215,000 of the 1.6 million people displaced by the conflict could not return to the homes they were forced to flee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 22, 2016)

waltky said:


> Children Biggest Victims of 2-Year Ukraine war...
> 
> _ more than 500,000 Ukrainian children victimized by two years of conflict intolerable.  UNICEF finds children living in areas controlled by Russian-supported rebels in eastern Ukraine are being deprived of their most basic rights and needs._


I am fascinated how gracefully this ^ phrase was constructed: it looks like  children in Donbass are suffering  due to rebels backed by Russia, but not because fascist junta, which overthrew the elected president [Yanukovich] and started the all out war against Donbass (red spot on the map below).




It’s not Donbass who came to Kiev (look at the map, it’s in the middle of the country!) to invade it, it’s official Kiev sent the troops to Donbass!

Watch the documentary "Masks of revolution", you’ll see why the civilians in Donbass became rebels and raised to protect their land from fascist junta, brought to the power and supported by West.

There are a couple of more sources which show how “the new coalition” (later they became new Ukrainian government) were acting during Maidan revolution: killing the people from both sides and blaming presidential police group “Berkut” for that.

1.  Catherine Ashton and Urmas Payet telephone conversation
Urmas: “Behind snipers is not Yanukovitch, but somebody from the new coalition”

2.  Euromaidan activist Ivan Bell admitted that on 20 February 2014 started in Kiev fighters "Berkut"
"They say that I killed them in the back of the head, and it's true. So it was that they stood back to me. I have not been able to wait until they unfold. I shot from the very far from Maidan Windows behind the columns, on the third floor. From there it is clearly visible policemen with shields at the obelisk (the monument of Independence of Ukraine_approx. "The tape.ru"_)", said Bell.
LatestNewsResource | Latest News | Activist Bell confessed to the shooting of "Berkut"

*Maidan protester shot two Berkut officers in the back of their heads
According to Ivan Bubenchik, the two officers were the first to die on February 20.*
*Maidan protester shot two Berkut officers in the back of their heads*

Since “the new coalition” seized the power in Ukraine, they started removing and killing the people who disagree, basically it’s the fascist ideology. And that's why Donbass raised against it and so many people have been killed there by Kiev's troops.


----------



## Sonc (Feb 22, 2016)

waltky said:


> Children Biggest Victims of 2-Year Ukraine war...
> 
> *UN: Children Biggest Victims of 2-Year Conflict in E. Ukraine*
> _ February 21, 2016 — The U.N. children’s fund calls the daily suffering endured by more than 500,000 Ukrainian children victimized by two years of conflict intolerable.  UNICEF finds children living in areas controlled by Russian-supported rebels in eastern Ukraine are being deprived of their most basic rights and needs. _
> ...



Now see what the President of Ukraine spoke about the children at the Donbass.
_*
Our kids will go to schools and daycares, their kids will sit in the basements!*_


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 24, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Washington??? You think the NATO is?



* 28.01.2016
Dozens of communist activists held a rally against fascism on Holocaust Memorial Day, in Milan, Wednesday. Activists gathered on Piazza Mercanti with communist flags and banners*, thanking Soviet Union for freeing the world from Nazis and fascism.*
The rally was organised the ‘No War’ movement by. Activist from the group, Leonardo Cribio, said “the Milan 'No War' Movement is here today to remember the Holocaust and the crimes of Nazi-fascism perpetrated over 70 years ago.” Cribio continued, stating *the group wants to denounce what is happening “in Ukraine where a government, which seized the power with the help of the USA and the European Union, banned the Communist Party, limiting the civil and political rights of its own citizens."*
Anti-fascists condemn Ukraine’s 'de-communisation' laws on Holocaust Memorial Day

*  Ukraine, April 24, 2015–As many as 1,000 people rallied on April 22 outside the *U.S. embassy* in Kyiv condemning the war in eastern Ukraine and the intervention of foreign militaries in support of that war. View a video of the rally here or by clicking the screen below. 
Placards held by protesters at the rally included *“USA: Thanks for poverty”* and “We are not cattle”. The latter slogan refers to the military conscription of the Kyiv government as well as the NATO-driven war in eastern Ukraine for which conscription was implemented one year ago._‘Ukrainian media completely ignored the protest’_(as did Western media!)
One thousand people rally at U.S. embassy in Kyiv against war in Ukraine - New Cold War: Ukraine and Beyond

* Ukrainian citizens were demanding to stop  the war and the economical catastrophe  in their country from the representatives of a foreign country:  it may look like  nonsense but it is a cruel reality for Ukraine, which is* totally under the external control  from USA now.*

Under the control of the current Finances Minister, an *American* citizen  and ex- State Department employee Natalia Yaresko the following has occured:
-  inflation level raised up to 44%, which is the record number  during all the history of grivna (Ukrainian national currency) existence ;
-  national currency depreciated  3 times;
-  utilities payments raised 5 times;
-  salaries stayed the same.

Ukraine needs to make governance more transparent, an immediate measure since_“corruption eats Ukraine like cancer,”_Biden said
Biden urges Ukraine to fight ‘cancer-like’ corruption or lose international financial aid

* Over $12 billion disappears from Ukraine’s budget every year, and global graft watchdog Transparency International ranks the country as Europe’s most corrupt. Though Ukrainians face demands for petty bribes in all areas of their lives, the worst, grandest corruption is perpetuated by high-level politicians, officials, prosecutors, and oligarchs who operate with utter impunity. Recently, a staggering $1.8 billion in aid from the International Monetary Fund disappeared offshore thanks to the efforts of a single oligarch — and he has never been held accountable. The Euromaidan revolution that deposed the venal regime of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych and promised European-style governance is now nearly two years in the past.
Why Ukraine Must Outsource Its Fight Against Corruption

IMF warns Ukraine: fight corruption or lose funding

*   Ukraine plunges deeper and deeper into debt and will go under any day. Her President Petro Poroshenko 's current ratings show that he is less popular among Ukrainians than his predecessor Viktor Yanukovych was before his government was overthrown, according to Ukrainian TV Channel Novin 24.
Russia did something quite rare and remarkable in the modern economically-mismanaged world: she paid off the last of her debts in 2006. Her President,Vladimir Putin, currently enjoys approval among Russians that exceeds a staggering eighty percent rating.
Steve Cook Writer:  Kiev understandably embarrassed by French documentary that lets the cat out of the bag over the Maidan coup.


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 24, 2016)

Russland  - Aufklärung nach Moskauer Art - Süddeutsche.de

How Russians make the information war, using the new wonder weapon - a truth ))

Orwell was English man... He had wonderful knowledges about his environment...


----------



## montelatici (Feb 26, 2016)

This Ukrainian intelligence chief is far too casual:

Ucraina, il generale in mutande: gaffe in diretta tv


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> This Ukrainian intelligence chief is far too casual:
> 
> Ucraina, il generale in mutande: gaffe in diretta tv


This is the shocking moment a Ukrainian MP kicked a security chief in the head after the pair got into a war of words over who was more important. Watch the video also, it’s worth it. Not too many countries could be "proud" of such kind of actions of their officials, it reminds more jungles than 21 century European country.
Ukrainian MP kicks security chief in the HEAD in shocking video

*  “For those who did not follow events at the time, the coup in Kiev was a Washington/NATO-backed regime-change operation with US Khazarian mafia proxies and associated loons, including Victoria Nuland and the vacuous John McCain, up to their elbows in the blood and tears of a nation.

Since then, predictably, things have not gone too well for Ukraine as tends to happen for countries touched by Washington's kiss of death.

The Russian speaking more-than-half of the country took none too kindly to their country being taken over by neo-Nazi yobs and American-backed (or just plain American) bankster oligarchs and swiftly rose in a revolt that has been tearing the country apart ever since.

The residents of Crimea voted overwhelmingly to rejoin Russia (to which it used to belong until the Communists gave it to Ukraine). The Crimean Parliament then duly announced its secession from Ukraine and re-entry into the embrace of Mother Russia, where it rightly figured the Crimean people would be a lot safer and more prosperous. Russia backed that up with military muscle just in case the strutting clowns in Kiev got any funny ideas about ignoring the will of the people in the true tradition of Western-style democracy and snatched it back again.”
Steve Cook Writer:  Kiev understandably embarrassed by French documentary that lets the cat out of the bag over the Maidan coup.


----------



## Stratford57 (Mar 5, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> * Ukraine wants to join the EU. It will be good for you, because according to EU laws : you free use of the native language.


It will take Ukraine at least 20 to 25 years to join the European Union and NATO, European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker said March 3.
"Ukraine will definitely not be able to become a member of the EU in the next 20 to 25 years, and not of NATO either," he said in a speech at The Hague.

Despite his prediction, the EU has been paving the way for visa-free travel to the bloc for Ukrainian citizens while providing Kyiv with a generous $40 billion bailout along with the United States and the International Monetary Fund to help it maintain economic stability amid a war with Russia-backed separatists.

NATO also sent a reassuring message to Ukraine last year by holding military exercises there in a show of force against Russia, which has repeatedly denounced the alliance's eastern expansion as a threat to its national security.
But Juncker's comments suggest that *Ukraine's ambition to join Europe, frequently expressed by leaders in Kyiv, will not be fulfilled anytime soon*.
Juncker says Ukraine won't join EU, NATO for 20-25 years - World Bulletin

** *The Flemish liberal Karel De Gucht :
*"During my life I will never see Ukraine EU membership.I  always was strongly against it. "*
Google Translate

Bye, bye, Miss Ukrainian Pie...

* The Ukrainian authorities ignore the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR)'s appeals to investigate civilian massacres on Kiev's Maidan square and in the southern Ukrainian town of Odesa.
Kiev Ignores UN Appeals to Investigate Maidan, Odessa Massacres


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> It will take Ukraine at least 20 to 25 years to join the European Union and NATO, European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker said March 3.
> "Ukraine will definitely not be able to become a member of the EU in the next 20 to 25 years, and not of NATO either," he said in a speech at The Hague.


Ukraine's NATO membership would be a direct and serious threat to Russia. It should never happen.


----------



## Stratford57 (Mar 6, 2016)

The Ukrainian people remain hostage to the deceitful Kiev regime, but no one is ready to welcome them into Europe, the head of the State Duma’s Committee for Security and Countering Corruption, Irina Yarovaya, has told reporters.

The comments came soon after the president of the European Commission, Jean-Claude Juncker, said in a speech in The Hague that he does not expect Ukraine to join the European Union or NATO in the nearest 20 or even 25 years.

“_Ukraine will definitely not be able to become a member of the EU in the next 20-25 years, and not of NATO either_,” Juncker said, as quoted by German news agency DPA.

Yarovaya gave her comments on the matter to RIA Novosti: “The EU and NATO do not value the sacrifice of the Ukrainian elite. The deceived and dispossessed Ukrainian people remain hostages of the mad and cynical instigators of Maidan,” she said.

“_Euromaidan activists have already packed their bags, but it turned out that they still have nowhere to go – no one expects them anywhere_,” Yarovaya added, using the ‘Euromaidan’ term coined by mass media two years ago to describe the protests against the cancelation of Ukraine’s association agreement with the European Union. The discontent eventually resulted in the ousting of President Viktor Yanukovich, and led to the establishment of the current Kiev regime.
EU’s refusal to accept Ukraine exposes Kiev’s deceit of its own people, says Russian MP


----------



## Stratford57 (Mar 7, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > It will take Ukraine at least 20 to 25 years to join the European Union and NATO, European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker said March 3.
> ...


"Ukraine will definitely not be able to become a member of the EU in the next 20-to-25 years, and not of NATO either."  Jean Claude-Juncker said the other day.

Russia has been consistent on one particular point since Kiev’s ’Orange revolution,’ back in 2004 - that the US's primary objective is to exploit Ukraine’s fratricidal divisions to serve its own geopolitical goals. Which Moscow believes are to push American forces as close to Russia’s borders as possible, in the name of ‘containment.’

Two things have prevented this plan from fully succeeding. Firstly Ukraine's internal conflicts. Capital city protestors, aided by Galician allies, have now removed two eastern-dominated governments. The second of which was fairly elected. As sentiment in Kiev and Lviv doesn't reflect the entire country, the regimes these demonstrations created have been unable to consolidate popular, nationwide, support. For example, current President Petro Poroshenko, now enjoys lower approval ratings than his ousted predecessor, Viktor Yanukovich, had before Maidan. The other barrier has been many NATO and EU members’ reluctance to countenance full Ukrainian membership of their institutions.

We hear plenty of, often bellicose, Washington solidarity with Ukraine’s army, but very little about its pensioners, who are expected to surviveon average payments of just $14.07 a week, at current exchange rates. This compares to $40.51 in Bulgaria and $41.25 in Russia, where utilities are significantly cheaper.

Free trade with the EU is largely useless to Ukraine, as things stand. For the past two decades, the country’s ruling classes have stolen everything they could, and moved that money abroad. As a consequence, there has been little or no investment in modernizing Ukrainian industry. That means its products are of insufficient quality to compete in cutthroat European markets.

By contrast, Russia offered $15 billion and a 30% discount on gas. This was in response to an IMF demand that Ukraine raise utility prices and slash public spending in return for a bail-out. Post-coup, Ukraine was forced into the latter scenario by default. Since then, nominal GDP has fallen from $183 billion to around $90 billion. Meanwhile, public debt was 94% of GDP in 2015 and annual salaries now average about $2,000, the lowest in Europe. On January 1st, foreign reserves stood at a meagre $12.5 billion.

Ukrainians are living under the illusion that their country is on the road to EU membership and acceptance into the western political and economic system. To achieve these aspirations, they are enduring great sacrifices. The problem is that the EU elite doesn’t want Ukraine to join the club. It’s too big, too corrupt, too poor and too close to Russia. It’s time Kiev’s legislative, and oligarchic, elite told their people the truth. Ukraine’s ‘European choice’ is a fraud, built on false promises.
How EU & NATO exploited Ukraine to serve their own geopolitical goals


----------

